# February 2009 BMQ All locations



## ctipz (29 Dec 2008)

I don't have an exact start date for my BMQ but my recruiter said it will be early February. They wanted me to go January 5th but because of short notice to my employer, they have allowed me to postpone it untill February.  Not sure where it is either untill I speak to her when she gets back from Holidays.  I'm going for AVS tech and I'm from Belleville Ontario.


----------



## NixonDL (17 Jan 2009)

I too am going to basic in the next couple of weeks.  I am not sure yet if it will be Borden or St-Jean.  My trade  is also AVS.


----------



## ctipz (20 Jan 2009)

My basic course starts Febuary 8th in St Jean.  I swear in Jan 29th in Kingston, Ontario.  I'm going AVS tech.


----------



## NixonDL (20 Jan 2009)

Well I will see you there.  I am going to St Jean this weekend.  0240E is my platoon.  Good luck!


----------



## Smarts (21 Jan 2009)

My BMQ will be coming up shortly as well. Maybe I will see you there. 

Regards, 

Smarts


----------



## jenifa1979 (21 Jan 2009)

I just completed all my testing last week.  My recruiter said if everything goes well I'll be off to BMQ in four weeks.  

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## ocd.pizza (22 Jan 2009)

I'm on the February 9th course at St. Jean, # 0209

Anyone with similar dates in Toronto?


----------



## JordanPorter (27 Jan 2009)

My recruiter said I should be going mid to end feb. Armoured or Combat engineer, still dont know yet.


----------



## namal24 (27 Jan 2009)

Is there BMQ in June? and where in ontario??


----------



## rugami (28 Jan 2009)

finished my interview on friday, did med and aptitude test in oct, interviewer said should hear this week on when i leave.  he thought i would be at BMQ by mid feb.


----------



## JordanPorter (28 Jan 2009)

What trades did you apply for?  Where are you from?


----------



## rugami (29 Jan 2009)

sig op.  and i am from vancouver


----------



## Lil_T (29 Jan 2009)

namal24 said:
			
		

> Is there BMQ in June? and where in ontario??



Should be, I'm shooting for early June/ late May.  I'm hoping for St Jean since it's closer to home. (Ottawa area)


----------



## namal24 (29 Jan 2009)

Oh alright. Well good luck   I think my training would be at Borden, Ontario..


----------



## rugami (29 Jan 2009)

Just got my offer.  Swear in on Friday the 6th of Feb, leave saturday the 7th for Feb. 9th BMQ.  Cant wait!!!!    :warstory:    Anybody from Vancouver, and starting at the same time?


----------



## Lil_T (29 Jan 2009)

thanks.  I hope you get to go where you want.  Don't be surprised (like I won't be) if they stick you somewhere else.  :\


----------



## namal24 (29 Jan 2009)

good luck and have fun rugami!!  

lol, i hope so too, i don't want to train anywhere too far.


----------



## LoonykTech911 (31 Jan 2009)

In St-Jean, the Mega can hold a max of 32 courses at one time...there is rotation...2 courses start as soon as 2 graduate...
They run course all year around...be patient and see you there !!!


----------



## 4Feathers (1 Feb 2009)

Congratulations to all of you. My only advise is to start physical training if you have not already, and if you have, then pick it up a level. The feedback I get a lot is that recruits are surprised at the the intensity of the PT at basic. Good luck to you all.


----------



## babish88 (2 Feb 2009)

Just got my call this mourning, going to st.jean on the 8th, wish I had more time to step up working out but I'm still very happy.


----------



## 4Feathers (2 Feb 2009)

bennyboy888 said:
			
		

> Just got my call this mourning, going to st.jean on the 8th, wish I had more time to step up working out but I'm still very happy.



Best of luck to you, and hopefully you have been doing at least some physical training, it just makes the first few weeks go a little easier.

Cheers


----------



## Buddy336 (3 Feb 2009)

Good luck, courses R0209E and R0210E ! See ya on the 9th !


----------



## JordanPorter (9 Feb 2009)

I got the call today, I swear in on the 16th and leave for St. Jean on the 22nd.  Course #0213


----------



## JordanPorter (9 Feb 2009)

I got the call today, I swear in Feb 16th and leave for St. Jean Feb 22nd.  Anyone else??
They are sending me on the Via from Oshawa.


----------



## HeadLamp (9 Feb 2009)

I got the call today aswell. I swear in on February 18th and fly out on the 22nd.


----------



## Skaven (10 Feb 2009)

Hey guys I talked to my CFRC guys today they are going to try to get me in for my medical next week. So I'm just wondering when the next BMQ is. Want to know if I'll be done my CFAT and everything else before it rolls around. Also is this posted on a website anywhere?


----------



## George Wallace (10 Feb 2009)

Yes.

and Yes.


----------



## Smarts (10 Feb 2009)

JordanPorter said:
			
		

> I got the call today, I swear in Feb 16th and leave for St. Jean Feb 22nd.  Anyone else??
> They are sending me on the Via from Oshawa.



See you there.


----------



## JordanPorter (10 Feb 2009)

Head Lamp and Smarts -  Whats your course #? I'm 0213.


----------



## Smarts (10 Feb 2009)

JordanPorter said:
			
		

> Head Lamp and Smarts -  Whats your course #? I'm 0213.



0213 my friend.


----------



## JordanPorter (10 Feb 2009)

Where are you coming from and whats your trade?


----------



## Smarts (10 Feb 2009)

Im in Whitby, Ill probably see you in Oshawa on the 16th. Combat Engineer.


----------



## HeadLamp (11 Feb 2009)

I have no clue what my course# is. I'm sure I'll be informed when I swear in.

 [quote author=JordanPorter]Head Lamp and Smarts -  Whats your course #? I'm 0213. [/quote]


----------



## Smarts (12 Feb 2009)

Anyone else out there part of 0213? Where you coming from HeadLamp?


----------



## HeadLamp (12 Feb 2009)

Dartmouth, N.S. 

 How many different courses start at the same time, 2? I'll hit you guys up with a PM if I hear back that it's #0213.


----------



## Smarts (12 Feb 2009)

Yea do it up man.


----------



## JordanPorter (12 Feb 2009)

I'm pretty sure its 2 new courses every week.


----------



## meansgt_021 (14 Feb 2009)

One english 0213E ( E for English )
One french  0214F ( F for Franco )
0214F will be your sister platoon.
Have Fun!!!!


----------



## LikeTheBuffalo (15 Feb 2009)

I got my offer on the 10th, I get sworn in on the 18th and I leave on the Via from Kitchener on the 22nd. See you guys on the 23rd! My occupation is Artillery - Field


----------



## HeadLamp (15 Feb 2009)

meansgt_021 said:
			
		

> One english 0213E ( E for English )
> One french  0214F ( F for Franco )
> 0214F will be your sister platoon.
> Have Fun!!!!



 Well that clears that up.

 Thanks =-].


----------



## Schilly (20 Feb 2009)

Hey all...  I have just recently gotten my job offer as well..  Getting sworn in on Monday (Feb 23rd) in Oshawa, leave for St-Jean on Mar 1st (Course 0215)... Anyone else in this course as well?  If so I will see you both in Oshawa and St-Jean most likely.


Cheers,

~ Pat


----------



## aesop081 (20 Feb 2009)

Schilly said:
			
		

> leave for St-Jean on Mar 1st (Course 0215)... Anyone else in this course as well?



I would have posted in a "March BMQ" thread but thats just me with my crazy ideas again.


----------



## Schilly (20 Feb 2009)

That is a pretty crazy idea   But with it being Mar 1st, I figure it would be too redundant for a new post... But what do I know


----------



## JordanPorter (20 Feb 2009)

There is 4 of us getting on the Via at oshawa on the 22nd. Probably on the same car as the rest of you guys.


----------

